# SMS-Abzocke



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin freier Journalist in Köln und suche für ein Feature über die Abzocke mit Premium-SMS Betroffene/Geschädigte.
Wer kennt jemanden/oder ist selber betroffen? Es geht mir vor allem um die SMS-Chats. Wer hat die besagten Angebote zum Flirten bekommen und geantwortet? 
Ich freue mich natürlich auch über allgemeine Hinweise/Infos über Firmen etc.
Alle Angaben/Hinweise behandle ich natürlich vertraulich und Namen werden auf Wunsch geändert.
Viele Grüße
J. H. 

Infos hier im Forum oder an [email protected]

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsregeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
Postings mit Angaben dieser Art und Aufrufen zu Infos 
nur nach Absprache mit den Admins (Heiko oder Sascha) 
tf / moderator _


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr H.,

zunächst ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass primär Minderjährige abgezockt werden - meistens sind hier aber "nur" die Eltern anwesend, die außerdem vom Problem der Kurzen erst einmal Kenntnis haben müssen, um Ihrem Aufruf folgen zu können.

Vor allem möchte ich anraten, (ohne Namensnennung - s. NUB) ein wenig mehr "Butter bei die Fisch" zu tun: was ist das Ihrerseits angestrebte "Feature"? Ein technisch-wissenschaftlicher Bericht in geo? Sommerloch-Füll-Titelseitentextbalken für den Express im August? Brachial-Boulevardjournalismus für RTL-Explosiv? Eine kindgerechte Warnung für die Sendung-mit-der Maus?

Ansonsten:
Hier lesen. Das beantwortet auch bereits viele Fragen.

Mehr ggf. per PN an mich.


----------

